# Lite-Way?



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

We were taking a Sunday drive and saw an Outback identical to ours but instead of saying Outback by Keystone, it said Outback by Lite-way. What is the deal with that? I've never heard of Lite-way.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

The 2002 & 2003 Outbacks were labeled that way. Liteway was a division of Keystone.


----------



## 69ss (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh I see, thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor/Keystone have always operated as fairly independent units, sharing purchasing resources and dealer support. The first Outbacks were all Lite-Way, but for some reason that name didn't stick around long and as already stated they dropped the Lite-Way in favor of Keystone. As I recall they did this mid year in 2003 as some had Lite-Way and some had Keystone. When I talked to my dealer about it once they just said it was an internal change and didn't really understand why either. Lite-Way hasn't been used since.


----------

